# AMF 2100 Imformation



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I just bought a 1980 AMF 2100, I have been unable to find any imformation on this boat, and would greatly appreciate any thing to point me in the right direction. I was reading something about one of the brothers that founded the "J" boats designing her???
I''ve sailed her in light air...pretty fast... and in 35-40 a little over powered with the one reef that''s available. 14" with the retractable 850 lb. centerboard up and 4'' when down. So far, I think I,m going to really enjoy this boat.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

I believe that the AMF 2100 was actually a hood design but I could be mistake. The 2100''s were AMF''s attempt to come out with a design that was bigger than their board boat line (such as the sunfish) and thier bigger Paceship (PY23 and PY26)line. The 2100''s were not terribly successful. AMF had opted to really try maximize space down below and so they had a lot of freeboard. I''ve only been aboard one at a raft up but she seemed a little tender. With a PHRF rating of 231 they are comparatively fast compared to earlier trailerables like the Catalina 22 but quite slow compared to later trailerables like the Ranger FUN or the Beneteau 210. These would not be boats that I would want to spend much time in 35-40 knot winds in and would expect it a 2100 to be a lot more than "a little over powered with the one reef" in anything much over 20 knots. 

Jeff


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

JEFF
THANKS FOR YOUR REPLY ON THE AMF-2100...
I STILL HAVEN''T FOUND ANY SPECS ON THE BOAT. I WAS HOPING SOME ONE OUT THERE, WHO OWNED ONE, WOULD HAVE SEEN MY PLEA FOR IMFORMATION.
YES, THE BOAT IS LIGHT AND TENDER NOT LIKE THE CT 41 I''VE HAD, THE C&C 35, 29, AND THE GOOD OLE COLUMBIA 26 MK ll I SAILED OUT OF BROOKINGS, OR. FOR 5 YEARS....BUT IT''S LOTS OF FUN !! PS...HAVING ANOTHER REEF PUT INTO THE MAIN....
-*-

-
---


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Calling all sailors---...---...---...!
Imformation needed on my newly purchased AMF 2100...Help..([email protected])@


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I also own an AMF-2100 and race it on the potomac. I love the boat. It is an old Ted Hood mini-ton, one of the Robins I believe. There is an association with J-boats. Rod and Jeff Jonstone used to work for AMF before J-boats. Rod doodled a little design and tried to get AMF to build it, but they declined. The J bros wound up building it in their back yard and proceded to clean up un eastern Long Island sound. The J''s went off to found J-boats and the ''DOHH''s could be heard all over AMF. I''m not sure that the AMF-24 could have been as popular as the J-24, so maybe it all worked out in the end. In a little bit of irony, after the AMF marine division went out of buisness, J-boats bought the molds for the sunfish from AMF.

I have a copy of the owners manual. It is a bit old and faded. I can try to scan it and send it to you or photo copy it and mail it.

The I,J are identical to a J-22, so headsails and spinakers, used but in good shape are easy to come by. The P dimension is about 4 inches shorter than a J-22 so to use a J mainsail you will either need to pull on alot of cunningham or lower the gooseneck by 4 inches.

The downside of the J-22 sails is that they have a fairly narrow entry since the J-22 has a much narrower waterline beam. The AMF is "a bit wide in the hips".

please let me know if I can provide any more information. Where do you sail yours?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

BOB
THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR TAKING THE TIME TO FILL IN THE BLANKS FOR ME. I WOULD JUST LOVE TO HAVE A COPY OF ANY LITITURE THAT YOU MIGHT HAVE. I''VE NEVER HAD SUCH A PROBLEM FINDING OUT ABOUT A BOAT I''VE PURCHASED. I GUESS THEY DID''NT MAKE VERY MANY OF THESE LITTLE BEASTS. I THINK THE BOAT IS A BLAST TO SAIL....THERE''S A FARR 24 ON THE BAY AND I THINK I CAN GIVE HIM A PRETTY GOOD GO. I''M IN THE PROCESS OF MAKING THE BOAT EASIER TO SINGLE-HAND WITH THE ADDITION OF SOME NEW TOYS. 
YOU CAN E-MAIL ME OR SEND INFOMATION TO :
TIM SAWYER
#1 MARINA WAY
EUREKA, CA 95501
I WOULD BE GLAD TO PAY FOR ANY EXPENSE TO YOU! THANKS AGAIN...HAPPY SAILING!
TIM SAWYER/ WHARFINGER, EUREKA PUBLIC MARINA


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thank you to the two people, Bob and Jeff, that responded to my request for imformation on the AMF 2100.I hope there are more of you out there so that you could also share your knowledge with us.
Tim


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Help....Still need imfo on AMF 2100!

[email protected]
Thank You...!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Come on fella''s...some one has toknowsomething more about these boats...
HELP


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

bobm65
would love a copy of the manual! will pay any expense to you....Tim Sawyer


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Fellow AMF 2100 Owner. Have information, specs, manual, and spec. drawings for a few of the parts. I just took my boat out yesterday for a race, but they called it for high winds. Interested in talking with any one with AMF 2100 trade or buy sails. Would like find others and come up with group fleet page. I am in Texas and sail on Lake Grapevine.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I saw your message . and would like very much if you could send me any specs. on the 2100 I also just got one and do not have a clue... I found your repley by keyword amf 2100...I also would be happy to pay you for any expense you may incure.. I am new to sailing and will be sailing out of Tampa FLA. ANY HELP OR ADVICE YOU CAN GIVE ME WOULD BE GREAT Thank You
MARK SHEW


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I just purchased a 2100 to sail on Lake Michigan. What a great boat.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Next week I''ll be looking at an AMF 2100 that''s been in storage for a few years (inside). If there''s any manuals/paperwork/info with the boat I''ll let you know. 

I''m new to sailing and am thinking this might not be a bad starter boat.


----------



## galyle (Sep 9, 2003)

I own a 1979 2100 that we purchased from my father in law. We have no information on the boat and would love to have a copy of any information you have. 
I live in North Carolina and have only sailed her once, but I plan to remedy that situation....


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I'm in the same boat (pun intended) - in need of a AMF 2100 Manual or atleast a copy of one. Will pay for it. Thanks for any help you can offer me...


----------



## David54321 (Oct 15, 2009)

*Also looking for AMF 2100 Information*

I'm looking at purchasing one of these boats. Any information; specs, manuals or comments on the design would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## rstone_ (Dec 26, 2015)

I also just bought an amf 2100 and was looking for the owners manual. I have to redo all the wiring in the boat and the manual would be of great help for that. This post is a little old and I don't know if ill get a response but if I do that would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks Ryan,


----------



## lebob (Jun 23, 2014)

I have the manual, but don't think there's a wiring diagram. I can send you a copy.


----------



## sonosail (Mar 17, 2008)

Despite it's appearance, the AMF 2100 is a very fast boat especially in lightish conditions. My friend used to have one and he did extremely well in PHRF type racing. But others have too with this same boat in other fleets so I think it's a bit more than just being being assigned a favorable rating. I can't tell you how well built they are but his seemed to hold together OK. With the flush deck it is quite roomy inside for a boat this size.
AMF 2100 sailboat specifications and details on sailboatdata.com
I am curious how many they made if anyone knows.

rb


----------



## Amfsail (Jul 25, 2016)

RB,

Did you have any luck finding a rigging diagram? I am looking for one as well.

NP


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

You don't need an owner's manual to wire a boat, or to rig it. Most any similar boat will be wired and rigged about the same 

Just do a web search for how to rig small boats by Glen L

For wiring you can even buy a wiring harness


----------



## arthurstoyss (8 mo ago)

*New owner alert!*








Hello all, my girlfriend and I just stumbled across this 1980 AMF 2100 at a nearby lake of ours and paid a visit yesterday. She's got new sails from around 3 years ago, a main, a jib, a genoa and a spinnaker which was never used.

At the start of the pandemic, my girlfriend wanted to learn how to drive a manual car, so we bought a 5-speed manual Golf 2.5 and that's what she drives now. A year later, she asked me if I would teach her how to sail. I haven't owned a sailboat in years, except for an old Bombardier 4.8 at my mom's cottage, which is a three hour drive from our place.

When I saw this 2100 with the retractable keel, I knew it could be docked at our cottage, an hour and a half from home, and I asked if she was interested. She wanted it, and here she goes! With a trailer in more than decent condition, we're going to borrow my friend's Nissan Frontier next weekend and bring her to the lake. We have an engine to buy (the owner wants to keep the one in the photo for his other sailboat), and a lot of cleaning to do, but I can't wait to start!

I'd love to share the process online, so please let me know of any good forum where there might be an interest.

Until then, _bon vent_!


----------

